# [Wet Thumb Forum]-$20 refferals



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

If you can convince a store local to you to order AB plants, you will get a $20 store credit from me! Show them pictures from my WEB site, do whatever you need to do to get them to request a price list from me, and when they order, you get the credit.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Well I tried. No luck Robert. They both said they were happy with their supplier (they wouldn't tell me who they were of course). There's not many fish stores in so cal that cater to plant folks. Sorry I couldn't help you out more. Hopefully other folks will be more successful. Anyone else try to help Robert out and his business?

-John N.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i dropped a link off at the LFS in enid, oklahoma. he said he would think about it. he doesn't even carry plants, so maybe if he decides to, he will order here. it's hard to even find easy plants in oklahoma sometimes.


----------

